# Layout tour in Central Califorinia (Santa Barbara, San Luis Obispo)



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

The Model Railroads of Southern California is staging its Central Coast Railroad Festival, which will feature open houses at layouts of almost all scales including large. 

Among them: 

Doc Burnstein's Ice Cream Lab, an ice cream store with trains circling the the shop.

The D&P Railroad, Paul Deis Fn3 outdoor railroad wirh a 350-foot mainlain and 150-ft sidings

The Pacific Bill & Jamie RR, outdoors with 300-ft of track, set in the early 1900 era

The Colima & Silla RR, 1200-ft of track, double-track mailine

San Luis Obispo MR Assn, several scales including G

Dates: October 7-11

Don't know if I should blab this since I think this kinda came from the NMRA (Yes, I am a member) but the e-mail came from [email protected]


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

Actually the tour is not connected to the NMRA in any way except some of the people involved are members, including me. The layout tours are part of the Central Coast Railroad Festival, "www.ccrrf.org" our 2nd annual show case of railroads from 1:1 UP and Amtrak and model railroads from N to Fn3.
My layouts are on tour Oct 8 from 2-6pm in Paso Robles


----------

